# Difference between Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) and Nominated (Subclass 190)



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Please help with explanation on the difference between Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) and Nominated (Subclass 190)


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

savioanbu said:


> Please help with explanation on the difference between Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) and Nominated (Subclass 190)


Please go through the following thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tween-190-489-visa-application-procedure.html

Let us know if you have any further questions or confusion 

Amit


----------



## mac99528 (Jun 8, 2014)

what is the total turned around time to get Australian passport after reaching to Australia under sub class 190 and also under subclass 489
earliest response will be highly appreciated and also i would like to know the main difference in the features of both subclass 190 & 489.


----------

